# Monarch Butterfly



## helloyo53 (Oct 4, 2009)

I think I am finally getting the hang of macro mode on my camera.  Today, instead of using Super Macro, I used just regular Macro.  This lets me stand somewhat far away because I can use the Optical Zoom on my camera instead of the digital zoom when I use Super Macro.  This means that my camera focuses much much much better.

This little guy decided to get in my way while I was taking pictures.  So, I just assumed he wanted to get involved too.












What do you think?  There is a local autumn photo contest that I am entering.  Would one of these be good to enter since the butterfly is on a Mum, a fall flower?


----------



## Plymer (Oct 5, 2009)

Great photo, but that's a Painted Lady not a Monarch


----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 5, 2009)

When shooting macros, you also need to be aware of your background - make sure it does not distract from the subject.  In your images, there is a post or something that is close to the color of the butterfly that draws attention away from the butterfly.


----------



## helloyo53 (Oct 6, 2009)

Plymer said:


> Great photo, but that's a Painted Lady not a Monarch



Oh really?  I never knew that!  Cool stuff, thanks. 



DigitalScape said:


> When shooting macros, you also need to be aware of your background - make sure it does not distract from the subject.  In your images, there is a post or something that is close to the color of the butterfly that draws attention away from the butterfly.



Yeah, I realized that too after I had taken them.  I was hoping that the orange on the purple flower would kind of attract you to the actual butterfly, but I guess not. 

I'll be more aware of that next time.


----------

